# How To Add Pictures To Big Cartel



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Can any one tell me tell me how do i add pictures to Big cartel.......Alewood — Home


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

pictures or products
?


----------



## N the Hood (Nov 23, 2009)

Im just messing around with big cartel i think i got it...


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

ok good luck


----------

